# LYFT needs to stop acting like it's special.



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I see ads all the time where Lyft acts like it's hip and so much cooler than the other option (UBER). It's time to either raise the rates or SHUT UP! Lyft is not better than UBER. The rates ARE horrible for both companies.

This joke that Lyft is playing on drivers, to pretend like it's better and cares about the drivers is total crap. YES you do have a tipping option, however I can count on one hand the amount of tips I actually received. NO ONE tips. UBER and LYFT need heavy regulation by the government to protect drivers.

Lyft with its hipster drivers in the commercials, CANT afford the clothes they are wearing from Urban Outfitters. Give me a break! 

Next Wal Mart will act like they are cream of the crop for employment.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

The only thing "special" about Lyft is that it's been even worse than Uber for me.

Higher commisssion. Few ride request's . Longer ETA's on average. App technical issues on every single ride . 1 tip out of 8 rides given so far. Quality of Pax terrible. Current rating sit's at 3.3. Have done absolutely nothing wrong on my end to deserve that rating either.

No tears shed if Lyft goes belly up or I get deactivated, which ever comes first.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Lyft = 25 minute pings straight into the ghetto. No thanks.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lyft is for pax who lost their Uber accounts.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> The only thing "special" about Lyft is that it's been even worse than Uber for me.
> 
> Higher commisssion. Few ride request's . Longer ETA's on average. App technical issues on every single ride . 1 tip out of 8 rides given so far. Quality of Pax terrible. Current rating sit's at 3.3. Did nothing wrong to deserve it either.
> 
> No tears shed if Lyft goes belly up or I get deactivated, which ever comes first.


The customers are absolute babies who think we need to cater to their every whim. It's constantly a struggle to keep my rating up with LYFT, and it's because of this attitude that LYFT has as being "cool". You know what would be cool is higher rates. You want to be the cool hip version, then I'll run around picking up people with hipster clothes when I can afford to do it. Raise the rates would be cool, not posing to be.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Lyft is for pax who lost their Uber accounts.


No one loses their Uber Rider account. Lyft is for people without credit cards.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> The customers are absolute babies who think we need to cater to their every whim. It's constantly a struggle to keep my rating up with LYFT, and it's because of this attitude that LYFT has as being "cool". You know what would be cool is higher rates. You want to be the cool hip version, then I'll run around picking up people with hipster clothes when I can afford to do it. Raise the rates would be cool, not posing to be.


that's customers in general. the sense of entitlement that customers of all industries hold has gotten out of hand. companies and their employees have to virtually grab their ankles and take it dry for the sake of customer satisfaction even if the customer is flat out wrong and unreasonable; and for the sake of being PC, for avoiding frivolous lawsuits, or a bad public image.

(sorry for that imagery, but as someone who's worked retail for decades, that's often how it seems)

ok, end rant. between uber and lyft, it's like choosing which eyeball to gouge out if given the choice.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

First Pax I had with Lyft were 4 high schoolers. None said hello in return upon entering. One took a bottle of water without even asking that was for myself or family . She just took it. One swig and then it went into her purse. Then I heard grumblings that I had nothing else for the rest of them. Upon exiting the doors were closed a little too hard to my liking as well. None said thanks or goodbye. And they've been my best passengers with Lyft so far . Downhill from there since driving those first 4 brats. I hate Lyft.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've had one good ride with Lyft so far. I offered to wait 5 minutes while he ran in to grab his prescription. He called me and said it's going to be a while and you need to make money, go on, but I really appreciate you offering to wait for me. $14 ride and 5$tip. He got it, unlike most pax. Other than that, I have a 0% acceptance because I don't drive 25 miles for your 2 mile walk of shame. Give me something closer I might take it,.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

W


Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I see ads all the time where Lyft acts like it's hip and so much cooler than the other option (UBER). It's time to either raise the rates or SHUT UP! Lyft is not better than UBER. The rates ARE horrible for both companies.
> 
> This joke that Lyft is playing on drivers, to pretend like it's better and cares about the drivers is total crap. YES you do have a tipping option, however I can count on one hand the amount of tips I actually received. NO ONE tips. UBER and LYFT need heavy regulation by the government to protect drivers.
> 
> ...


Wow you guys seem angry.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lyft should rename themselves " The Back Up App". That's all they're good for.

You can't drive Plus exclusively and even if I could, their $200 fare cap blocks rides to LAX from San Diego. I average 5 XL rides to LAX every month. I guess the Lyft founders can't do basic math.

When returning home after pocketing aprox $160 from my UberXL rides to LAX, Uber's DF always gets me the rides back home. Lyft's destination option has NEVER paid my way back to San Diego.

Lyft is only good as a Back up rideshare app.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I made $27k on lyft last year

Had > $200 rides too.

And 8.0 XL surge (aka +700% PT lyft Plus). As well as 200% Premier (3.0x Select).

Could be better? HELL YES

BUT not all soooo bad



Sharkb8 said:


> Lyft should rename themselves " The Back Up App". That's all they're good for.
> 
> You can't drive Plus exclusively and even if I could, their $200 fare cap blocks rides to LAX from San Diego. I average 5 XL rides to LAX every month. I guess the Lyft founders can't do basic math.
> 
> ...


There is no $200 ride cap.

There's a $200 BASE FARE cap, allegedly.... times PT

But!!!! That does NOT preclude them from sending you pings like this:


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Lyft is for pax who lost their Uber accounts.


Drivers too. 


Sharkb8 said:


> ... Lyft is only good as a Back up rideshare app.


Agree, for the foreseeable future.


Adieu said:


> ...But!!!! That does NOT preclude them from sending you pings like this...


Love it! 2155 minute (36 hour) ping. Beats my longest by a mile, actually a few thousand 
____________________

Who here is old enough to remember the old Avis Rental Car motto, "We're #2, so we try harder"? Lyft is like Avis, there are only minor differences with #1, Uber (Hertz). Lyft is desperately trying to their increase market share. Lyft uses marketing, which portrays Lyft as the "cool" rebel, gives excessive emphasis to those minor differences while taking maximum advantage of every PR stumble made by Uber. With increased market share naturally will come shorter distances, for both drivers and customers.

Meanwhile, despite the obvious deficiencies, I support Lyft because competition with Uber will only benefit drivers.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That's a destination not a pickup point.

It's also a WRONG destination.

At the 350% PT it was at, that ride could have been....like $12,000 lol


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I made $27k on lyft last year
> 
> Had > $200 rides too.
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Last night I quit driving Lyft, I completed 59 rides in 2 months and had 16 trips pax cancelled on me. My rating still @ 4.98 and had about 60% trips with tips. The reason I decided to quit is cos after messing up my first application I had to go thru another set of BGC and another set of downloads. Somewhere along the line they took my referral code out but they promised to pay it after I completed the first 50 rides. They didn't do it so I just quit taking trips. They messed me up by not allowing me to post the same code at the time of my activation, I'm supposed to be able to post a code within 30 days of getting approved.
This was their response:


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Jagent said:


> No one loses their Uber Rider account. Lyft is for people without credit cards.


Oh quit it! Lyft is not better than Uber true enough; but Lyft's pax have been largely cool.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Adieu said:


> I made $27k on lyft last year
> 
> Had > $200 rides too.
> 
> ...


I live 2-3 miles from the Mexican border. I get sometimes requests go into Mexico. Go ahead and try - Lyft app let's you request trip from San Diego into Mexico all the way up to Ensenada. Question is why ?
And some customers acting like - how comes you can't go into Mexico - I requested it this way.
Well, what if I request on some dating app to sleep with your wife ? I requested it. Why can't I ? haha ..


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I can count on one hand the amount of tips I actually received. NO ONE tips.


I made $15 in tips last night. It really depends on where you're driving and the day of the week. On Saturday working the beach at evening and night time you can make good tips. But you won't make anything working Hollywood or DTLA on the same day and time. So many factors contribute to tipping and the majority aren't in driver's control. I tend to not even think about it and just treat everyone the same regardless; that is unless the pax is an azzhole. Then it's a whole other treatment and it isn't good.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Lyft is for pax who lost their Uber accounts.


Perfection.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Call me a shill for lyft but I have had better experiences with them over uber in the San Fran and Raleigh Durham market. In Raleigh I'd sometimes get getho people wanting me to help them move or do drug deals on lyft it seemed more ratchet but people tended to be nicer, in SF it's mostly yuppies taking lyft because it helps them feel more socially responsible taking an under paid low wage cab to and from there 6 figure tech job to their trendy urban $3,100 month rent studio. Lyft passengers and lyft although often full of hypocrisy tend to be nicer and generally better overall then uber. Bottom line:Both stink on pay, lyft offers tips and treats us slightly better..that's not saying much tho


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> First Pax I had with Lyft were 4 high schoolers. None said hello in return to me upon entering. One took a bottle of water I had in the back for myself or family with out even asking. She just took it. One swig and then it went into her purse. Then I heard grumblings that I had nothing else for the rest of them. Doors were closed a little too hard to my liking upon them exiting. None said thanks or goodbye. .They have been my best passengers so far with Lyft. Downhill with the rest of my Pax since those first 4 brats. I hate Lyft.


Par for the course. I'm getting more and more c--ts who don't respond to my friendly "hello!" when they enter. That's fine. It just makes it much easier for me to immediately proceed to verbally beat them down for their cheap-ass $3.50 ride (which I'm also getting ten times more of lately).
"I hate Lyft" indeed.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I see ads all the time where Lyft acts like it's hip and so much cooler than the other option (UBER). It's time to either raise the rates or SHUT UP! Lyft is not better than UBER. The rates ARE horrible for both companies.
> 
> This joke that Lyft is playing on drivers, to pretend like it's better and cares about the drivers is total crap. YES you do have a tipping option, however I can count on one hand the amount of tips I actually received. NO ONE tips. UBER and LYFT need heavy regulation by the government to protect drivers.
> 
> ...


You've got to hand it to them, though - they are the rideshare public relations bosses. Whatever shady crap they get up to, they know how to keep it out of the public eye. Of course they are no better than Uber, but the fact that they have managed to keep the illusion going for so long is very impressive.


----------



## George McFly (Jan 30, 2017)

My acceptance rate with Lyft is near 20% because I refuse to take their pings that are constantly 15 minutes away.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I made $27k on lyft last year
> 
> Had > $200 rides too.
> 
> ...


FYI
I'm on the Riders app right now.... PLUS REQUEST from anywhere south of Oceanside to Los Angeles.
Lyft says "This trip exceeds the maximum Lyft fare". I'm not making this up... Lyft is losing $1000s in PLUS rides daily.
I'm an XL-ent Driver.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

George McFly said:


> My acceptance rate with Lyft is near 20% because I refuse to take their pings that are constantly 15 minutes away.


I don't even bother with their "10%/20% bonuses" anymore precisely because I don't want to be a slave to whatever dogs--t that they throw my way. This morning they set a new low for me-- a 29 minute drive to pick up a 4.7 rated (read: a frequent rider who has proven that he is moderately to profoundly annoying).... who was in a line.... It was the first request out of the gate. I rejected it then received two other similar requests. When I finally got something that was slightly good then completed the drive, I received another request _that didn't even have a time for how far away he was. _In other words, the system detected that I was rejecting their 15+ minute pickups. So I tapped accept. Surprise, surprise-- 15 minutes away. So I tapped cancel.
Life is so much better without the shackles of those acceptance ratings.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Lyft is fkn responsible for rates getting this low and now thy fkn increased thr fee but nothing of drivers side, and thr CS is a so dam crappy lately.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> Par for the course. I'm getting more and more c--ts who don't respond to my friendly "hello!" when they enter. That's fine. It just makes it much easier for me to immediately proceed to verbally beat them down for their cheap-ass $3.50 ride (which I'm also getting ten times more of lately).
> "I hate Lyft" indeed.


Yep. These crappy $3.20 trips are biting my butt. It is not worth putting the car on the road for. I just ran to a pickup point, delivered the rider, came went home, because nothing was happening with new pings. 9 miles for $3.#%&[email protected]@#" dollar and 20 cents. They were ghetto females, so rest assured no tip, and probably a low rating as well.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I get around $100 in lyft tips a week... pretty consistently and Im just regular lyft. Most are a buck or two and it adds up. Even with rates the same as Uber I make a little bit more due to tips. I've had plenty of people tip 100% of a minimum fare, which makes it actually very worth it to do. Not everyone will but enough do that I don't sweat it too much.

I give friendly genuine customer service, I remember repeat riders and what conversations we had previously, drive safely but prompt, offer good suggestions for nightlife, well read on local politics/happenings for great conversation material, etc...

On Uber? Very rarely tipped anything.



Adieu said:


> I made $27k on lyft last year
> 
> Had > $200 rides too.
> 
> ...


One time I had a guy on Uber who showed me the 'ride quote' screen. He was going to the Hampton Inn 20 miles away, but it thougt he was going to Hamptons New York (from Seattle). It was his first Uber ride ever. He showed me his phone. It quoted him $43,000. Lol He was very worried. Lol poor guy.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Lyft = 25 minute pings straight into the ghetto. No thanks.


Your only half right. 25 minute pings for a 60 second ride.



elelegido said:


> You've got to hand it to them, though - they are the rideshare public relations bosses. Whatever shady crap they get up to, they know how to keep it out of the public eye. Of course they are no better than Uber, but the fact that they have managed to keep the illusion going for so long is very impressive.


Actually lyft is much worse than uber. But your correct.


----------

